# The Boys (pic heavy)



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Alright, so you all have only seen 2 of my four boys; Deimos and Sherbet. I will now present Ace and Laurence. The pics aren't very good since Laurence is camera shy, and Ace is so not-camera shy that he gets too close xD
I'll also throw in an updated picture of Sherbet.










^Sherbet^










^Sherbet^










^Laurence, and his peculiar way of sleeping^










^Ace, and this picture does him no justice At All^










^Ace^










^Ace^


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice pics!!


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Very cute bettas! I just love Sherbert! ;-) My halfmoon has the same purple plant that is in Ace's tank, and he loves to sleep on it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your fish are beautiful!!!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Ace sleeps under it xD And thanks everyone.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

They are all gorgeous  Sherbert is very photogenic!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

So beautiful!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Today when I was buying supplies for my 5.5 Gallon I saw two bettas that looked exactly like Sherbet, only they were veiltails. They had the same green in the exact same places on his fins, and I'm sure I found some of his long lost relatives. I wanted to get one so bad xD


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Beautiful fish!!!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

> Today when I was buying supplies for my 5.5 Gallon I saw two bettas that looked exactly like Sherbet, only they were veiltails. They had the same green in the exact same places on his fins, and I'm sure I found some of his long lost relatives. I wanted to get one so bad xD


 Thats weird because that happened to me too  p.s. Beautiful fish


----------

